# Alvarez out of Bellator 120



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Will Brooks will face Chandler instead according to Sherdog.

No reason/injury mentioned in regards to Alvarez pulling out.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

This sucks. I wonder what they will do if Brooks pulls of the upset


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Can you post a link please.

Are they keeping the ppv?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Done it on the phone so can't post the link, its on Sherdogs news page.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just read this on mania to, lmao they can't run this on ppv it will make Bodogs attempt at ppv look successful. Bellator can't run a ppv as long as they build it around two fighters. The best thing or then would be to reshuffle and try to get the main event from the original attempt at PPV, Tito vs Ramage is still the most marketable fight Bellator can make.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That's a damn shame.

Brooks is tough but Chandler is elite and should win big.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The numbers are gonna be awful for this thing, its gonna give every fighter who ends up in the Eddie Alvarez situation a ton of ammo that Bellator can't match the UFC bonus's when the Bellator PPV can't break 25,000 buys. That is my honest prediction to not an exageration, I will be shocked if it breaks 25K.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator MMA lightweight champion Eddie Alvarez did indeed suffer a concussion in training, but it happened in the most unexpected sort of way.
> 
> MMAjunkie today confirmed with a source close to the fighter that Alvarez was wrestling with a training partner, when – much like the sequence that has put top UFC lightweight T.J. Grant on the shelf for the past 10 months – a transition saw his opponent’s leg strike the champ’s head, resulting in a concussion.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/05/source...-while-wrestling-recovery-timetable-uncertain


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Sucks for them, was looking forward to that fight. They HAVE to put this on pay-per-view though. If they tried to do a PPV debut and screwed over the networks TWICE, the networks would probably never trust/want to work with Viacom/Bellator again. They'll have to suck it up and accept the horrific buyrate they'll get. Rampage is a draw and they have a little bit of name value on the card, but I think things like people not knowing when it is, where to find it, and what the price is will hurt them.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My FFL team is screwed. Eye lost, Alvarez and JDS out and Freire/Curran are fighting each other...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Cards dead now IMO.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Still looking forward to all those fights. Sucks we won't get Chandler vs Alvarez III until later. Brooks doesn't have a great chance imo, but he is a tourney winner and far from incapable, could make it interesting if he tags Chandler who has looked hittable before. Brooks vs Chandler is a lot better then Chandler vs nobody.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

And this is why they should've signed Melvin Guillard.

Guillard/Chandler could have been pretty explosive.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the look of Brooks pulling an upset  worth a punt.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

^^ listen to this guy


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you always know when the judges are going to award a bad decision?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Do you always know when the judges are going to award a bad decision?


Ha, i though it could of gone either way to be honest. Knew it would be close though. That's why i said "worth a punt" rather than "This guy is a sure thing"

Had King Mo and Brooks in a double, what comes around goes around i guess


----------

